# Snake Problem?



## bmatthews08 (May 26, 2012)

If you have a snake problem, I'll come catch them and get them off of your property for free. Middle Georgia area only thought. Just shoot me a pm!


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 6, 2012)

bmatthews08 said:


> If you have a snake problem, I'll come catch them and get them off of your property for free. Middle Georgia area only thought. Just shoot me a pm!



Bumping this thread -- you do good work by helping our wildlife.  

Also Georgia State Law forbids killing/harassing/or keeping indigenous non-venomous snakes. It isn't just morally wrong to harm them, it is also illegal.

Sent you a pm as I need advice on a snake problem, a beautiful adult Timberback is occasionally hunting in our fenced yard and my dogs have found him twice now, no injuries but lots of high drama when I hear their warning barks and scurry to put them up.  Mr. Rattler immediately leaves the yard after the unpleasant incidents but it is worrisome.  

Second time was today and I snapped a photo:


----------



## Mommyzirra (Aug 12, 2012)

If you don't hear back from this person, the folks at Southeastern Reptile Rescue may be able to help. They have a FB page & their website is snakesareus.com. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 12, 2012)

Mommyzirra said:


> If you don't hear back from this person, the folks at Southeastern Reptile Rescue may be able to help. They have a FB page & their website is snakesareus.com. Hope this is of some help.



Thank you! Yes he did message me back. This rattler only shows up every 2-3 weeks so catching him would probably be very difficult. I have also heard many relocated rattlers will not survive the winter as they can't find a new den.

In addition the dogs found a Copperhead in the yard 2 days ago so apparently this is an ongoing problem for the summer. 

Fortunately neither of these snakes was aggressive, they were just very frightened and they left the yard immediately. They aren't dumb, they turn around and head back the way they came as fast and quietly as possible.


----------



## benosmose (Aug 16, 2012)

That rattler can kill your dog quick.I would not let him crawl around my yard cut his dang head off or you might be mad that u did not.I have lost 2 to rattlers and had many get bit.If they are in the woods away from my home fine I will walk on by but the yard nope. The copperhead dont seem to be as hard on a dog I took a bite in my calf by one just like that and although it was not life or death event it hurt and still hurts and that was 4 years ago good luck with um.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 17, 2012)

If they were in my yard they would not make it out. You get close enough to make pics so you should not miss with a  12 gauge to remove the head from the body. A free pass could result in you or someone else getting bit. How will you feel if a child gets bit by either 1 of them?


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 17, 2012)

If I were taking a picture of either of those snakes, I would be using a wide angle lens so that I could get both pieces into one picture!


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 17, 2012)

In response to those that say kill them,  I chose to move into their world, I knew there was lots of wildlife including predators such as snakes, coyotes, possibly the odd bobcat, bear, etc…out here. This was their home long before it was mine and they have every right to live in these woods. I bought my dog specifically because he was bred and raised to ward off predators, unfortunately that doesn't apply to snakes.

This problem seems to be an anomaly and I think it can be managed without killing small frightened animals that simply want to run and hide. If it continues to be an ongoing problem I will look into buying rattlesnake vaccine to lessen the risk, I may also improve the fencing.


----------



## benosmose (Aug 17, 2012)

They make a chemical that supposidly makes a barrier snakes wont cross I dont know if it works.I understand your feelings toward nature I live 5 miles from neighbors and pavement myself but the rattlers come to my yard for the mice that come here because of the animals and feed here.I have catahoulas and they like your dog in the avatar will usually survive a snake bite even with no treatment I am just afraid for my smaller dogs and my wife and self. I got bit trying to get a small copperhead into a bucket while the dogs where baying it.They are so many in this part of ga i just shoot them now safer for me and my family.


----------



## bigchooch58 (Aug 17, 2012)

make a snake trap /there on youtube that way you can move it to the deep woods and out of the yard


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 17, 2012)

benosmose said:


> I understand your feelings toward nature I live 5 miles from neighbors and pavement myself but the rattlers come to my yard for the mice that come here because of the animals and feed here.



The Timberback populations are declining in many areas which is one of the reasons I do not want to see the animal harmed. The females don't breed until they are several years old, and then only have a clutch every few years so their populations are fragile.  I think there is a den around here as there have been numerous sitings which is unusual for this part of the county.

I also keep snakes as pets so when I see these guys in the yard, especially when they are frightened and quietly fleeing I want to protect them and see them off safely.

I am actually a bit worried about the timberback as last week a truck pulled over and started shooting a handgun in the woods near the house, he drove away before I could ask what in the heck he was doing but he may have spotted the snake. I did not find a body though.


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Aug 17, 2012)

In my estimation, the rattler prob isn't as aggressive as that coppertopper.  Most rattler's will try to get away, unless provoked, someone makes them mad, they get stepped on, touched etc.  Copperheads... I'm surprised he decided to flee.  All the ones I've seen will firmly stand their ground, and are extremely aggressive.  If something gets in striking distance, it's bit.  Rattlers... sometimes they will, sometimes they won't.

I think most would rather crawl off somewhere.  I hate to just outright kill them if they're not bothering anything.  I've often let them be on the roads etc., but if I had to choose btw the snakes or my family and pets, the snakes would be on the losing end.  My dogs have been bit several times over the years, mostly from copperheads.  Last bite was from a pygmy rattler though.  Luckily the dog survived.  Cost me a pretty penny at the vet, but very thankful she made it.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 18, 2012)

SonyaS said:


> The Timberback populations are declining in many areas which is one of the reasons I do not want to see the animal harmed.
> 
> You say the "Timberback" population is declining, to my knowledge they must be very rare because I have never even heard of the breed. Is it a cross breed between a Diamond Back and a Timber ratttler?


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 18, 2012)

BulldogsNBama said:


> In my estimation, the rattler prob isn't as aggressive as that coppertopper.  Most rattler's will try to get away, unless provoked, someone makes them mad, they get stepped on, touched etc.  Copperheads... I'm surprised he decided to flee.  All the ones I've seen will firmly stand their ground, and are extremely aggressive.  If something gets in striking distance, it's bit.  Rattlers... sometimes they will, sometimes they won't.



When the dogs were barking at them both were all coiled up and standing their ground, they flee the moment the coast is clear. And yes, I have heard copperheads can be rather aggressive too.

That dog in your avatar is quite beautiful, so nice to see a sound, healthy looking bulldog.



donald-f said:


> You say the "Timberback" population is declining, to my knowledge they must be very rare because I have never even heard of the breed. Is it a cross breed between a Diamond Back and a Timber ratttler?



I apologize if the misnomer confused you. Seems everyone else here understood that I was referring to the species Crotalus horridus.  As far as snake "breeds" are concerned, I think most all of the breeds must be extremely rare, I have only heard about the different species and subspecies.


----------



## namrettes (Aug 18, 2012)

SonyaS said:


> In response to those that say kill them,  I chose to move into their world, I knew there was lots of wildlife including predators such as snakes, coyotes, possibly the odd bobcat, bear, etc…out here. This was their home long before it was mine and they have every right to live in these woods. I bought my dog specifically because he was bred and raised to ward off predators, unfortunately that doesn't apply to snakes.
> 
> This problem seems to be an anomaly and I think it can be managed without killing small frightened animals that simply want to run and hide. If it continues to be an ongoing problem I will look into buying rattlesnake vaccine to lessen the risk, I may also improve the fencing.



If it was there home long before it was yours, then why did you buy a dog that was bred and raised to ward them off ???????


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 18, 2012)

namrettes said:


> If it was there home long before it was yours, then why did you buy a dog that was bred and raised to ward them off ???????



Because it is the most environmentally friendly way of keeping the peace with predators. He doesn't run them out of the surrounding woods, he doesn't kill them for sport (he would kill in defense but not for sport), he simply relays loud and clear that this territory is protected and they understand that. I know there are coyotes out here, the only reason they would come into our yard would be to prey on the smaller dogs, we are not infringing on their territory or stealing their game, they do not need to prey on us.

FYI this house has been here for 60 years, I didn't buy a remote piece of the wilderness and build a house next to a coyote/snake den.


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Aug 18, 2012)

SonyaS said:


> That dog in your avatar is quite beautiful, so nice to see a sound, healthy looking bulldog.



Thanks SonyaS.  He's an American Bulldog.  I know he kinda looks looks short in the picture, but he's actually a pretty big boy.  He's around 25 tall and weighs right at 105lbs.  Has a little more of a Johnson look than my others do.  :  )


----------



## namrettes (Aug 18, 2012)

SonyaS said:


> In response to those that say kill them,  I chose to move into their world, I knew there was lots of wildlife including predators such as snakes, coyotes, possibly the odd bobcat, bear, etc…out here. This was their home long before it was mine and they have every right to live in these woods. I bought my dog specifically because he was bred and raised to ward off predators, unfortunately that doesn't apply to snakes.
> 
> This problem seems to be an anomaly and I think it can be managed without killing small frightened animals that simply want to run and hide. If it continues to be an ongoing problem I will look into buying rattlesnake vaccine to lessen the risk, I may also improve the fencing.



 You say you chose to move into their world.......Man is the dominant animal on the planet. Its our world not theirs. We have control over them.  If you dont want to kill snakes then dont. But if a rattler or copperhead comes onto MY property I choose to kill them.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 18, 2012)

I agree - most snakes given the opportunity to flee will move on. But copperheads are very aggressive.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 18, 2012)

Lime is the chemical that snakes will not cross over.


----------



## benosmose (Aug 18, 2012)

I think that is a canebreak rattler but its hard to tell the diff to me They are not in small supply around my way but I have read that timber rattlers are on the decline in states north of here.That brown line down the back is an indicator so I have read.I know that snakes use trails though and will travel the same spots over and over so better keep an eye out for um in the dark if ya walking round out there.


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 19, 2012)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Lime is the chemical that snakes will not cross over.



Ahhh...because it causes a chemical burn, not just to them but to any other small animal that comes in contact with it.  This is the first time we have had a field mouse problem in the house and i have been told that is what is causing the problem. Apparently the snakes follow the rodent scent trails. I don't like killing field mice either but did buy an electronic trap to dispatch them into the afterlife.



BulldogsNBama said:


> Thanks SonyaS.  He's an American Bulldog.  I know he kinda looks looks short in the picture, but he's actually a pretty big boy.  He's around 25 tall and weighs right at 105lbs.  Has a little more of a Johnson look than my others do.  :  )



105 lbs? He is pushing mastiff size! He looks half that size in the pic. Very nice looking!



namrettes said:


> Man is the dominant animal on the planet. Its our world not theirs. We have control over them.  If you dont want to kill snakes then dont.



Yes well I am the dominant animal on this tiny chunk of the planet and they won't be harmed here.  I am not sure why that annoys you, they aren't your concern.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2012)

benosmose said:


> I think that is a canebreak rattler but its hard to tell the diff to me They are not in small supply around my way but I have read that timber rattlers are on the decline in states north of here.That brown line down the back is an indicator so I have read.I know that snakes use trails though and will travel the same spots over and over so better keep an eye out for um in the dark if ya walking round out there.



Here are two pictures that I`ve taken of two of the types of rattlers we have down here. The first is a canebrake, which folks up yonder ways call a timber rattler. The second pic is an eastern diamondback. I let em go on their way after the pics.


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Here are two pictures that I`ve taken of two of the types of rattlers we have down here. The first is a canebrake, which folks up yonder ways call a timber rattler. The second pic is an eastern diamondback. I let em go on their way after the pics.




Timber and Canebreak appear to be the same animal, the depth of color just varies. There is apparently only 1 species of Timber Rattler _(Crotalus horridus)_ with no listed subspecies.  In other snakes like Garter snakes there are a dozen different subspecies, each looks quite unique.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2012)

SonyaS said:


> Timber and Canebreak appear to be the same animal, the color just varies. There is apparently only 1 species of Timber Rattler _(Crotalus horridus)_ with no listed subspecies.  Interesting as their color varies quite a bit, yet in other snakes like Garter snakes there are a dozen different subspecies.



They are now classified as the same snake, I believe. As for color variations, you`ll find them in several different colors. Even diamondbacks will have different shades of color. All of these snakes were in a 20 mile area.


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> They are now classified as the same snake, I believe. As for color variations, you`ll find them in several different colors. Even diamondbacks will have different shades of color. All of these snakes were in a 20 mile area.



Those are awesome pics. So glad you did not harm them.  I would love to have gotten pix of them coiled, but I was too afraid to push the matter.


----------

